# Hannibal



## doghair (Oct 22, 2007)

Happy, healthy, and belligerent. Now over 9".


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Looks great :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I love commons, they're still the best looking in my eyes :thumb:


----------



## Al'Thor (Mar 11, 2006)

Awesome looking fish! Love the coloration too. :drooling:


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Lookin' good! :thumb: 
Say, could you remind me---when did you get him, and how big was he at the time? I'm curious to know because he and Triton seem to be about the same length now (I got Triton back in June at about 1.5" TL).

BV


----------



## doghair (Oct 22, 2007)

Early November he went in at about 3".

I owe his health to the advice I heeded from this site and OFish. You guys really helped me do it right from the get-go.


----------

